# Autogas tank on Autocruise Stargazer



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,we have an autocruise stargazer and were contemplateing fitting an autogas tank,can anyone tell me if its possible and is it possible to run other equipment ie cooker ,gas fire,excetera on the said gas or is it an entirely different gas, my hubby and his friend think it would work out more economical running on autogas and it is becoming more available now,we do not require it for the motor as you will understand it is diesel, just an idea but any info would be appreciated,many thanks chrisda


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*gas tank*

Hi we have a 55 litre tank fitted to our 2008 Bessacar 765p. these tanks will supply gas to all the domestic side of you van that used to run from your bottle. A 55 litre tank will hold 44 litres of gas as you can only fill them to 80% for safety reasons. The tanks are mostly red in colour which is for vapour take off as opposed to usually black one for engines with a liquid take off. One of the safety requirements is that the bottom of the tank must be 225 mm of off the ground to reduce the risk of grounding. Having a tank or refillable bottles allows you to top up the tank any time you do not have to wait for it to be empty it iis a lot cheaper a litre of gas is roughly .55 of a litre and is around 55-60p so just over half price of a calor propane bottle. you can top up abroad using a couple of adaptors so removing the problem of different bottles. although the tanks are expensive the convenience outweighs the cost if you use the van a lot, a cheaper option is to have one refillable bottle and one ordinary one. I like the tank as it frees up a locker, I have my on board lpg genny in mine. Autogas 2000 are very helpful


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we have a tank uder our starblazer its one of the best things we have had done easy to fill no bottles to move a round and now we have a boot locker where the bottles used to go


----------

